# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Hipermercado Wong de Plaza Norte se inaugurará este sábado con inversión de US$ 20 millones

## gpacheco

*Lima, jul. 07 (ANDINA).-* El grupo de Supermercados Wong inaugurará este sábado su primer hipermercado Wong, en el centro comercial Plaza Norte, ubicado entre las avenidas Tomás Valle y Panamericana Norte, el cual demandó una inversión de 20 millones de dólares.    _Proyecto de Hipermercado Wong en centro comercial Plaza Norte_ 
El gerente general de Supermercados Wong, Juan Manuel Parada, informó que la nueva tienda, ubicada en un área total de 13,000 metros cuadrados, representa una moderna y amplia propuesta que revolucionará el sector del comercio minorista en el país pues contará con mayor espacio y variedad en sus productos. 
“En este centro comercial el grupo optó por una tienda Wong en respuesta al pedido del cliente de Lima Norte, que requería de una nueva alternativa que se sume a la ya existente de hipermercados Metro”, dijo. 
Agregó que esta apertura generará 450 nuevos puestos de trabajo de forma directa, llegando a 500 al sumar aquellos generados de forma indirecta. 
“La expectativa del hipermercado es congregar entre 15,000 y 20,000 clientes en las primeras semanas, los cuales llegarán de los diferentes distritos aledaños a la zona”, indicó. 
El nuevo hipermercado ofrecerá a sus clientes un espacio para la degustación de comidas, pastelería y panadería de hasta 50 platos, entre comida criolla e internacional y una sección de juegos mecánicos y electrónicos para niños y jóvenes.  *Foto: Andina*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag construirá 1,234 cobertizos este año con inversión de S/. 7.48 millones Artículo: Subsecretario de Agricultura de EEUU inaugurará 5° Congreso del espárrago Inversión en uvas en el norte peruano es muy fuerte pero desordenada Supermercados Peruanos abre su supermercado Plaza Vea número 38 con inversión de US$ 6 millones Supermercados Peruanos abre su supermercado Plaza Vea número 37 con inversión de US$ 5 millones

----------

